# It's Still A Gooney Bird; The Lisunov Li-2



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Guys, a few images from a walkaround of the Lisunov Li-2, the Soviet licence built DC-3. These were mainly taken in China, but a visit to the former Soviet Union in the days of 35mm film also provides a look at the type.





5070 1 




3029 02 




8205 2 
This one was Chairman Mao's personal transport.




Monino 3 
CCCP-93914 looking a little faded at Monino.




3029 19 




Beijing 3 
An unmarked example at the Civil Aviation Museum of China in Beijing, one of two on site.




3029 51 




311 3 




3029 61 

Link to further information on the Li-2, walkaround images and a photo gallery of the type: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.c...9/01/24/Soviet-Success-Story-the-Lisunov-Li-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2019)

Dakotovski !
Nice !


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 24, 2019)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!

Interesting that they've changed to 4 bladed props on some of them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2019)

Great shots!


----------

